# Next Coach Trip



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I have had loads of enquiries for the next coach trip but havent decide yet, i have had a quote for a couple so i think we need to see where people want to go.
We have 
Hamm Germany in september
Snake day in Houten in October
Hamm Germany in December
Seat prices are virtually the same, between £68 and £73 and all trips will be one day trips
What does everyone think Where do you want the next one to go???


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm looking at snake day for houten i reckon.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I quite fancy Houten too, not as mental as Hamm :lol: And I'll actually be able to buy more snakes come October, which is a plus!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its just the fact that there are not only less people, but there are only snakes, that wil make life easier.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Would definately making hunting easier, who wants any of this rubbish with legs anyway?! :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, er steve maybe?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, er steve maybe?


Shhhhhhhh :lol:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I heard that:bash: :lol2:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Where is the bus leaving from


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

i might have me and another 3 people interested when you get closer to picking where you're going. actually, i think we'll want to come anyway. depends on where the pick up is though...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Will be leaving from ashford truck stop, plenty of cheap secure parking


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*next trip*

Houten sounds good for me too, but depends where pick ups are gonna be if any, or where bus leaves from.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I would be up for Houten in October, providing I am not on holiday in Afghanistan not sure if I am holidaying winter or summer at the min, but wouldnt mind a look at houten.

Still looking forward to Hamm in march, I have reduced my list massively now as I just wanted too much


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, i presume you mean work? no one holidays there


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

i wouldnt mind going on one with my dad i would prob prefer hamm thought but ill be up for anytin
dan


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone know the date in September


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dan werent you ment to go last hamm?
i remember taking ur phone number but couldnt get through in germany


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, i presume you mean work? no one holidays there


Yeah supposed to go April but busy on a course until about august, so will possible end up with Xmas away.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats a shame mate, have you got any children?


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Will be leaving from ashford truck stop, plenty of cheap secure parking


i'l let the boss know, and i'l send you a PM


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> thats a shame mate, have you got any children?


Two, 9 and 7.

9 year old is coming to hamm, he knows more about reps than me


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

keep hold of him mate or you wont see him again... hamm is a nightmare, i've never seen any small people in there.


----------

